# مــــواصفات المملكة العربيـــة السعوديـــة للجسور والطرق



## هشام الشافعى (27 أغسطس 2009)

لأول مـــــره على جميع المنديات الهندسية ​ 
مــــواصفات المملكة العربيـــة السعوديـــة للجسور والطرق 
 بالغة العربية والإنجــــليـــزية 

من الـــــــــــــــرابط 
http://www.4shared.com/file/128083052/3e88c0f/______.html

أخوكم م/ هشـــــام الشــــافعى 
ابو ( إنجـــى - كنـــــزى )​


----------



## ناصر العلى ناصر (27 أغسطس 2009)

الله ينور لك طريقك على طووووووول يا ابو إنجى


----------



## ناصر العلى ناصر (27 أغسطس 2009)

سلمت يداك والله والى المزيد التقدم والرقى


----------



## عمر قناوى (30 أغسطس 2009)

نشكرك يا اخى العزيز ولكن الرابط لا يعمل


----------



## هشام الشافعى (2 سبتمبر 2009)

أولا: نحن فى خدمة المهندسين العرب فى جميع أنحاء الوطن العربى 
ولكن لى تعليق بسيط على من يقوم بتحميل الملفات دون وضع أىرد على الموضوع

برجاء وضع الردود قبل التحميل لأن هذا يجعلنا فى غايه السعاده
والله الموفق إن شاء الله


----------



## هشام الشافعى (2 سبتمبر 2009)

أولا: نحن فى خدمة المهندسين العرب فى جميع أنحاء الوطن العربى 
ولكن لى تعليق بسيط على من يقوم بتحميل الملفات دون وضع أىرد على الموضوع

برجاء وضع الردود قبل التحميل لأن هذا يجعلنا فى غايه السعاده
والله الموفق إن شاء الله


----------



## houzaifa (2 سبتمبر 2009)

مشكور اخ هشم نسال الله لك السداد


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (2 سبتمبر 2009)

باراك الله فيك اخي الكريم 
نحن في حاجة لمعرفة موصفات صناعة الطرق في كل الدول العربية وبذات في السعودية للتتطور الهائل في البنية التحتية داخل السعودية
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## م.ابراهيم صبيح (2 سبتمبر 2009)

مشكوووووور وماقصرت ..
مجهود رائع..
تحياتي


----------



## mostafammy (4 سبتمبر 2009)

شكرا جزيلا وجزاك الله خيرا يا ابو كنزى والله يبارك لك فيهما


----------



## abdo hanafy (6 سبتمبر 2009)

شكرا يا اتش تسلم يا ابن مصر


----------



## kasberiraq (6 سبتمبر 2009)

مشكورجدا اخي وبارك الله بك لكن عندي تعليق على توقيع الاخ دفع الله حمدان لماذا هذه العبارة القاسيه التي تساوى بها الانسان بالحيوان وان كان المساح يعمل ويكد فهذا رمز الفخر والعزة ولايتقدم العالم بالشهادات فقط انما بالعمل والتواصل بكل الطبقات حتى العامل لانستطيع الاستغناء عنه لانه جزء من العمل ارجو وبكل احترام تغيير توقيعك وارجوا من الاخوة طرح مقترحاتهم حول هذا الموضوع


----------



## kasberiraq (6 سبتمبر 2009)

*ردي*

السلام عليكم
قال رسول الله صلى الله عيه وسلم--------رحم الله امرئ عمل عملا فاتقنه 
اشكرالاخ على جهودة لكن عندي اقتراح للاخوة الذين يستخدمون تواقيع غير اخلاقيه للاسائه لاخوانهم المساحين ومساواتهم بثور الساقيه لماذا هذا الغرور لماذا هذا التحقير وهل يتقدم البلد فقط بالمهندسين ام بتعاون الجميع يجب علينا احترام الشهادات التي اقل منا واحترام العامل البسيط لانهم جزء لايتجزاء من العمل واطالب الاخوة بتغير تواقيعهم الغير اخلاقيه


----------



## حسام بوشكش (22 فبراير 2010)

*السلام عليكم*

ربنا يجازيك خير انا باحاول احمل ولكن الرابط مش شغال 
وانا محتاج للشرح ضرورى جدا


----------



## قاسم الكيميائي (22 فبراير 2010)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## قاسم الكيميائي (22 فبراير 2010)

الرابط لا يعمل يا اخي


----------



## ابوليث (23 فبراير 2010)

thannnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnxx u 2010


----------



## ابو البدور (24 فبراير 2010)

السلام عليكم اخواني انا مهندس مدني من فلسطين ومتخصص في مجال الطرق لدي خبرة ممتازة في الطرق وحابب ان اعمل في السعودية الرجاء من لدية شاغر او يمكنة مساعدتي 

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## AMR GODA (25 فبراير 2010)

مشكور اخى على مجهودك الطيب
ولكن الرابط لا يعمل


----------



## eng mahmoud2010 (25 فبراير 2010)

*




*​


----------



## eng mahmoud2010 (25 فبراير 2010)

*




*​


----------



## حسام بوشكش (25 فبراير 2010)

[جزاك الله يا باشمهندس أنا طالب منك طلب 
يا ريت ترجع تحمل دروس شرح برنامج earth work فيديو لانى محتاج اليه كتير جدا وكل الروابط الموجودة حاليا مش شغالة وجزاك الله يخير يا ابو انجى و كنزى


----------



## wa319747 (22 أبريل 2010)

الاخ الفاضل الرابط لا يعمل ارجو اعادة التحميل ولك الشكر


----------



## حسام بوشكش (22 أبريل 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا يا ابو انجى وكنزى 
بس أنا ليا عتاب كبير عندك حيث انى طلبت منك اكثر اعادة رفع شرح برنامج earth work فيديو
ولكنكم لم تستجيبول لطلبى


----------



## igi2 (28 مايو 2010)

الملفرغير موجود وكذلك برنامج إيرث ورك لا يوجد كذالك


----------



## hasky2000 (1 نوفمبر 2010)

تعودنا منكم دائما على هذا المستوى الرفيع


----------



## محمد سيد الوايلي (1 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## عبدالباقى الامين (1 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير - رجاء اعادة الرفع


----------



## lutfi salha (1 نوفمبر 2010)

شكرا جزيلا وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## سنيوريتا أناااا (11 نوفمبر 2010)

سنيوريتا انا مرت من هنا

الف تحية لجهودك


----------



## عزمي حماد (11 نوفمبر 2010)

الرابط لا يعمل
نرجوا متابعة الموضوع وتحميله مرة أخرى لو سمحت
​


----------



## alsahrif (30 نوفمبر 2010)

أخي الرابط لا يعمل مطلقاً ,,, ممكن إعادة رفع الملفات لربما حذفت ... ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## محمدنعمةالله (29 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا
اذا كان الرابط غير صالح الآن ألا يمكن تحديثه
بارك الله فيك


----------



## رافد عليوي حسن (9 يناير 2011)

شكرا جزيلا لكن الملف غير موجود


----------



## اوغاريت (9 يناير 2011)

الاخ العزيز 
الرابط لا يعمل


----------



## شادى حنفى (19 فبراير 2011)

السلام عليكم
مشكور سيدى ولكن الرابط لا يعمل 
دمتم بخير


----------



## nakib12 (20 فبراير 2011)

شكرا جزيلا وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## FAHMIALABSI (2 سبتمبر 2011)

مشكوووور


----------



## FAHMIALABSI (2 سبتمبر 2011)

مشكووووروالرابط لايعمل


----------



## أبو ماجد (3 سبتمبر 2011)

شكراً جزيلاً وبارك الله فيك


----------



## ROUDS (4 سبتمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خير ...... برجاء تحديث الرابط


----------



## مهندس عبدالله موسى (5 سبتمبر 2011)

مع خالص التحية للمهندس هشام


----------



## محمدالشوربجي (8 سبتمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ahmed-567 (10 سبتمبر 2011)

شكور اخى


----------



## ahmed-567 (10 سبتمبر 2011)

يا اخ هشام ارجو تحديث الرابط لانه لايعمل


----------



## ankiswani (15 فبراير 2012)

اشكركم على جهودكم واظن ان الملف قد رفع من 4share


----------



## المساح محمد (15 فبراير 2012)

بارك الله لك ولأهلك


----------



## حسام بوشكش (15 فبراير 2012)

السلام عليكم 
ارجو من سعادتكم اعادة رفع شرج فيديو earth work لانى لم استطع تحميله فى المرة الاولى


----------



## bushalison (15 فبراير 2012)

جهود مشكورة


----------



## احمدالزيادي (15 فبراير 2012)

مشكوووووووووووور


----------



## هاجس اليمن (15 فبراير 2012)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## طه ابو النجا (16 فبراير 2012)

ربنا يزيدك علم تتنفع بها وتنفع الاخرين


----------



## المهندس احمد عكوش (18 فبراير 2012)

الرابط لا يعمل
ممكن اعادة رفعه لنا مرة اخرى وشكرااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## eng sobhy (20 فبراير 2012)

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## fareedsaeed (20 فبراير 2012)

الف شكر وبارك الله لك في كنزي وانجي


----------



## thehiddenfox (20 فبراير 2012)

مشكور يا بركه رغم اني ما حملت شيء و لكن شفتك ملهوف على الردود و هذا رد ممكن يريحك بس لا اكثر


----------



## idres almsmare (20 فبراير 2012)

herhruru


----------



## FAHMIALABSI (21 فبراير 2012)

:56:


----------



## eng mahmoud2010 (29 فبراير 2012)

مش موجودة ممكن الرفع تانى ومشكور


----------



## nike_s34 (29 فبراير 2012)

الرجاء اعاده الرفع ثانيه


----------



## Abu Laith (29 فبراير 2012)

سلام عليكم الرابط محزفه ؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## مهندس رواوص (1 مارس 2012)

جراك الله عنا كل خير ...


----------



## nike_s34 (1 مارس 2012)

الروابط لا تعمل
ارجوا الاهتمام


----------



## FAHMIALABSI (9 مارس 2012)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## civil10 (23 مايو 2012)

*شكرا جزيلا وجزاك الله خيرا ، لكن اخي الرابط لا يعمل ممن رابط أخر وشكرا"*


----------



## ahmad kh (23 مايو 2012)

جزال الله خيرا


----------



## ashraff (24 مايو 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## علي الحياني (24 مايو 2012)

*شـــكراً جــــزيــــــلاً*​


----------



## م/جمال الشاحذي (14 أبريل 2013)

الف شكر وجزاك الله الف خير


----------



## al-senator (14 أبريل 2013)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## هيثم ابوبكر (12 مايو 2013)

ربنا يكرمك


----------



## م.حسين عبد الهادي (13 مايو 2013)

مشكور اخي هشام ولكن تم حذف الرابط 
الرابط لا يعمل​


----------



## شوقي علي محمد (6 سبتمبر 2013)

الله لا يحرمنا من خيرك يا باش


----------



## محمد صلاح سعيد (7 سبتمبر 2013)

الرابط لا يعمل


----------



## Mamdouh G (11 سبتمبر 2013)

للاسف 

الرابط لا يعمل .


----------



## omeraziz25 (11 سبتمبر 2013)

وبالذات في المملكة العربية


----------



## E_alsabri (25 أكتوبر 2013)

مشكورين شباب


----------

